# Hey Guys and Girls



## SeventhSin (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi

I have joined this forum hoping to gain so good knowledge and hopefully become a part of what looks like a great community.

I have been training on and off for just over a year, with no discipline or any focus.

Finally ready to start fresh and give it a go!

I have started with my diet, this needs to be addressed but I shall start a thread in the Diet section for this.

Thanks alot

Matt.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno...


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UKM Matt


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome Matt!

I've just recently really got into it, it just makes you feel so much better about yourself!

Good luck!


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

Make sure to read the stickies, hours of good reading and really good info, tips and plans there...


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Matt

Welcome aboard


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

oi oi, welcome aboard. where do you train?


----------



## SeventhSin (Nov 15, 2011)

Grezz1984 said:


> Make sure to read the stickies, hours of good reading and really good info, tips and plans there...


Just read the diet for beginners, Fantastic read



MrO2b said:


> oi oi, welcome aboard. where do you train?


Virgin Gym in Essex


----------



## SeventhSin (Nov 15, 2011)

I have made a post about my diet and what i am doing atm just waiting for a mod to approve it, thanks for the warm welcome all


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Didn't realise you were from Canvey mate, I'm from Benfleet. Don't know if you're looking at changing gyms, but I'm at Flex in Benfleet and it's pretty good there. Nice and cheap compared to Virgin too :thumb:


----------



## SeventhSin (Nov 15, 2011)

Kneller said:


> Didn't realise you were from Canvey mate, I'm from Benfleet. Don't know if you're looking at changing gyms, but I'm at Flex in Benfleet and it's pretty good there. Nice and cheap compared to Virgin too :thumb:


Hey Kneller,

Flex? I must be honest I don't know it? where abouts is it?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Awight Geezzzaaaa


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I wouldnt bother mate, its 5hit here.

ONLY JOKING welcome to my second home


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

SeventhSin said:


> Hey Kneller,
> 
> Flex? I must be honest I don't know it? where abouts is it?


flex-gym.net :thumbup1:


----------



## SeventhSin (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers,

Will take a look.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Matt, welcome aboard


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

welcome aboard mate


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome buddy, i take it your vajazzled then..?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sapnin man :thumbup1:


----------



## SeventhSin (Nov 15, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> Welcome buddy, i take it your vajazzled then..?


Who? lol


----------

